# Great Site, Great Info, Sign Us Up!



## Wristcrew (Dec 28, 2004)

Well my confidence level has defiantly been raised. We (wife+2 kids+dog) just bought the Armada, 4x2 off road, and tow package at the end of Nov. Love the vehicle, Iâ€™ve been searching the web for the past 4 weeks and we have visit every RV dealership here in Albuquerque . We have decided on the 2005 28RSDS, (dinette slide) but I was concern on rather or not the Armada could tow it. Safety foremost, but wanted the Armada to tow the outback with no major issues and not have the power to tow up a little incline. Wifeâ€™s family is from Germany and needed the double bunks to accommodate Oma and Opa. Sounds like I have the vehicle to tow it and we really love the Outback. All that is left is to negotiate the price, MSRP $24k and change, read on this site that 2004â€™s were bought for $17.5K to -$22K, Do you experience expects (PRO RVer) have any ideas on what would be a good price for the 2005s and what is the dealership mark up on them? Wife would love to get it for 2004 prices ($17.5K) but Iâ€™m a little more realistic, Could I get it for $20K? or will they think Iâ€™m crazy? Any info would greatly be appreciated, Thanks and love this site, talk to you soon.

Looking at 28RSDS
TV 2004 Armada SE Tow package


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wristcrew,

A 28RSDS? Wow! I have not heard of this one yet? If it is what I would guess (swapping the dinette and sofa positions in a 28RSS, it would be near perfect!









Any description, or better yet, (links to) pictures and/or floor plans you can pass along?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

The RSDS is exactly the same as the RSS except the dinette is in the slide and not the sofa. Other then that there seems to be no other change. Here is a floorplan:

http://www.lerchrv.com/used/New%20Previews...2028%20RSDS.jpg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, and welcome to OUTBACKERS!

I have not heard of this trailer either. A Yahoo search brings up nothing, and the KEYSTONE site doesn't list it.

Glad you like the Nissan!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camper,

Thanks for the floor plan! When we were first looking at the Outbacks - and the 28RS-S in particular - the only thing that struck me as odd was the layout of the sofa and dinette (even to the point of pondering what would be involved in switching the two).

Looks like holding off on our purchase until Spring will pay off in more ways than one! Yee Haw! Sign me up!!!









And Wristcrew, welcome to Outbackers. I joined myself a couple of months ago, and I think you will find it a very friendly and informative community. Glad to have you aboard. action

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Another Nissan owner... Wow, between the Titans and Armadas, it looks like we are gaining alot of clout around here. I guess it's true what they say about the cream rising to the top, eh, JollyMon?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Stick to your guns for 25% off the list price as this is very often obtained. Although the list price does go up from time to time, the dealer profit % off of list stays the same. So regardless of the list price you should likely be able to hit that discount level. Good luck


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

It is a great site. I haven't bought an Outback yet!!! One question I have about the 28RSDS, does the sofa still make into a bed? If so, I have just changed to 28RSDS myself. That was one flaw in the floorplan of the 28RSS, not having access to the dinette during travel.

Oh! I forgot to add, WELCOME!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! action

Sounds like a great rig. Make sure you post pics when you get your great camper.

Mama always said, "Crazy is, as crazy does."

Negotiation Rules
Rule 1: Don't worry about what the dealer thinks. You have the money.
Rule 2: See rule 1

Good Luck!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Wannabe, I have no data to back this up but I would bet that the sofa makes into a bed. It would be a HUGH mistake if it didn't and I can't see them making that big of a mistake.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sure the sofa must fold down for the rear slide to come in.

You can't wait forever for the perfect floor plan but this sure looks like a very nice modification. Now I will have to go back to the dealer to check out how it is done and see if I can duplicate it. As I do not really look forward to going back into the dealers den of negotiation.

As for the first question, 20 to 25% off the first listed price is a well negotiated deal. Since many dealers pick their own list price but pay the same from the builder they all seem to stop at the same point. It just depends on the local market and how hard you dig at them. Or how much you can put up with them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wristcrew

Welcome to Outbackers!!!! action

Good luck with your purchase and most important have family fun.









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow! I like that change as well. Seems to be more logical to have the Dinette in the slide across from the kitchen counter and the Sofa across from the cabinet where the TV sits.... Enjoy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome!! I'm in the same boat looking at the 28 rss, but the 28 rsds looks like a great floor plan. I put a call into a local dealer to see if he know's anything about it, and if he has any in stock. I'll let you know!!

Welcome aboard action

Ron


----------



## Wristcrew (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the input and the welcome. We agree that it made senses to put the dinette opposite the kitchen and the sofa next to the TV. Thanks again Wristcrew


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Wristcrew said:


> Could I get it for $20K? or will they think Iâ€™m crazy? Any info would greatly be appreciated, Thanks and love this site, talk to you soon.


I was able to get my dealer down to $20k, didn't really want to nego. to much since they are brand new and didn't have any on the lot. They didn't even know what the MSRP would be yet.

Check out my posting for some of the major changes. I am gong to get the price lower, not sure if that'll happen.

Best of luck w/the Outback


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Having a 28RSS I can say this is one of the things I talked about changing.. wow Keystone must have been listening to me! The camper with the dinette on the slide makes SO much more sense from a usability perspective.

As for price, Lakeshore RV has the 28RSS for $16,799 so that is a price point for you to use. They don't have the new unit you are looking at in stock yet so I can't help with that price.


----------

